# Double flushing



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Customer just called me from out of my service area , and has a toilet that is " double flushing " .
They didn't speak very good English so I think thats what they where trying to describe.

Anyone have this type of call , and if so what was the fix ?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

3 gal. flapper on a 1.6 gal tank.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> 3 gal. flapper on a 1.6 gal tank.


Its a 30 year old toilet and their son just replaced the flapper with a "universal " 
Im betting the old tank is 3 gal.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

just guessing here..............


Kohler wellworth toilet with styrofoam float on flapper chain.

styrofoam float is set too close to the flapper and causes double flush.

adjust float to fix double flush


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Chain yourself to the base of the commode , and sell em a new 1 :laughing: 

On a more serious note: sounds like the son installed the wrong flapper.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Customer just called me from out of my service area , and has a toilet that is " double flushing " .
> They didn't speak very good English so I think thats what they where trying to describe.
> 
> Anyone have this type of call , and if so what was the fix ?


 




Ask them if they want it to triple flush, or are they happy with just a double.....:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

People in the former soviet union would be happy with 1 good flush, it's just like those greedy Americans to use two. 

Stop the double flushers.
We are the 96.345768%


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Sounds like number 1 son making you easy $$.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Anyone have this type of call , and if so what was the fix ?


 




Adjust the fill valve and/or float. The water level can be lowered.

Or try out different flappers until you find one that falls at the right time, but that's trial and error, in my opinion.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the come backs.
The toilet seemed fine to me but the HO insisted that " it use to much water "
I installed a fluidmaster adjust-a-flush and the HO be very happy now.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Homer is right on. An older Wellworth will easily TRIPLE flush depending on what flapper you put on. It is a relatively tall tank with a high water line. The float lets just "one flush" worth of water out. Many flappers will stay up until the tank is dry!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Adjust the fill valve and/or float. The water level can be lowered.


Lowering the water level in the tank will cause the water to come into the bowl much slower causing a bad flush. The Kohler Wellworths with the Ingenium Flush are borderline useless toilets anyway when it comes to flushing so that wouldn't be anything I'd recommend....

If anything I'd go to a higher water level in the tank to improve the flush...




AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Thanks for all the come backs.
> The toilet seemed fine to me but the HO insisted that " it use to much water "
> I installed a fluidmaster adjust-a-flush and the HO be very happy now.


I've seen the plastic frame on those flappers bind on the overflow tube on some toilets holding open. I don't use them for that reason.

On the Kohler Ingenium Flush I prefer the Korky # 16BP which adjusts by turning the plastic cone on the underside. Some of the Kohler flush valve gasket deteriorates and become rippled where a flapper that overlaps the flush valve like the Korky flappers do will be held off the seat by the rippled gasket. I trim off the rippled part affecting the seating with a razor knife and it buys them more time before getting into a major rebuild... Probably another flapper or 2....

Raise the water level as high above the line as you dare and adjust the cone on the flapper until the double flush just stops...
That will have that piece of junk flushing as good as it can...
The double flush will actually give you a worse flush and if the toilet plugs up cause it to overflow...

Did I mention Kohler toilets suck?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

grandpa said:


> Homer is right on. An older Wellworth will easily TRIPLE flush depending on what flapper you put on. It is a relatively tall tank with a high water line. The float lets just "one flush" worth of water out. Many flappers will stay up until the tank is dry!


 
I find this to be true with the Kohler Wellworth when the jet hole is located directly at the bottom of the bowl verses the sidewall of the bowl.When the jet hole is located on the sidewall it is a continous flush.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Lowering the water level in the tank will cause the water to come into the bowl much slower causing a bad flush. The Kohler Wellworths with the Ingenium Flush are borderline useless toilets anyway when it comes to flushing so that wouldn't be anything I'd recommend....
> 
> If anything I'd go to a higher water level in the tank to improve the flush...
> 
> ...


Red have u not had any of them plastic cones come out. I have founf of few that got sucked down.

Now just carry the blue kohler flapper woth the blue float for kohler rebuilds


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

beachplumber said:


> Red have u not had any of them plastic cones come out. I have founf of few that got sucked down.
> 
> Now just carry the blue kohler flapper woth the blue float for kohler rebuilds


No... I haven't...

IMHO if it did come out it would have been because someone should have had the flapper replaced about 3 years ago to be in bad enough condition to release it....

Or, someone didn't have it placed inside the rubber properly....


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've seen Norris toilets with 3.5 gal tanks also require a 1.6 flapper in some 30-40 year old homes. Lowering the water level is not an acceptable solution. If the rubber is deformed, do a chlorine test to prime them for filtration options if it is appropriate.


----------

